
Hacker News Digest: A responsive HN with summaries and illustrations - feltsense
http://hackernews.betacat.io/
======
tomatotomato37
Not to disparage your coder skills, but I think this is a good example of why
the "brutalist" style of HN is superior. In exchange for a 5MB deluge of
scripts that takes 20 seconds to fully load (actually it just jumped up
another 3MB while I was typing this) and a 20s finish time I get maybe ~3 HN
entires on screen at a time, versus the main site where I get 20+ entries on
50kb of resources

Also drop the google analytics & addthis trackers man. If the main site
doesn't need it then your <1000 hits per month scraper don't need them either.

~~~
least
I actually appreciate how they approached their aggregation. It's pleasant to
the eyes, is readable, and adds some visual interest to the feed. Little
excerpts and thumbnails better help me decide whether or not I want to click
on a link.

I don't think information density (in actual space) is as valuable to me as it
is to you, though.

~~~
epoll
Agreed! I like the UI. The snippets aroused my interest in the actual content
linked a lot more than a bland (and often misleading) title.

These days I often scroll past pages of hacker news without clicking on
anything. I used to check out the comments often. But now no longer. The
snippets seem revitalize the site for me a bit.

------
jeffshek
There's some harsher comments here, and it's one of my larger fears when
posting anything to HN. The technical crowd can be unforgiving at times.

I loaded the site on desktop, I liked the visual arrangement a lot -- it's a
clean/fresh aesthetic.

------
eagletusk
Are thumbnails called illustrations industry wide? This is my first time
seeing this use.

~~~
yorwba
I'm pretty sure the developer is not a native speaker. The email in the
contact link looks like a Chinese name and I've seen this site shared in
Chinese technology forums before.

------
delerna
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/hackerbot-for-hacker-
news/id14...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/hackerbot-for-hacker-
news/id1460215083)

Shame self-promotion of my Hackerbot app for iOS.

------
jedberg
How do you get to the comments from your page? I couldn't figure it out.

Edit: I ironically chose a link with 0 comments. So let me amend that: You
should indicate when a link has no comments. :)

------
ozmaverick72
I actually really like what you have done. I like seeing the first paragraph
of the story and the images. Loads pretty fast when I'm at home on wifi

------
skavi
The current HN already adapts well to mobile. Though, I suppose some may
prefer the more modern aesthetic presented here.

------
etherio
I'm curious, how do you get the descriptions from the blog posts??

~~~
mandeepj
[https://github.com/polyrabbit/hacker-news-
digest](https://github.com/polyrabbit/hacker-news-digest)

------
davidjnelson
Holy crap this is beautiful on my phone! Great job!!!

~~~
senectus1
wow... really nice!

my new "on the bus" default i think...

